# Possible new Permanent 200km Audax. "Montgomery Madness"



## Philip Whiteman (3 Nov 2009)

At the Beacon RCC, we are currently in the early stages of drafting a possible new permanent and would welcome any view from anyone who knows the area, the suggested route and attractiveness, etc.

bikehike.co.uk - Course Creator 

Controls:

Bewdley
Bromyard
Ludlow
Knighton
Montgomery
Church Stretton
(Monkhopton info control) or possibly Bridgnorth
Bewdley

All venues have an easy facility to obtain control evidence (ATMS, cafes, etc). Riders can start at any control.

The route takes in a lot of climbing (3340m) and varied countryside. Perhaps the most well known climbs include Stiperstones, Long Mynd and Wenlock Edge. But there are some other formidable ones too: Stanford Bank, Mortimers Forest, New Invention and White Grit. Certainly the section between Montgomery and Wenlock Edge can only be described as stunning. 

This proposal is still very outline. It has yet to be submitted to AUK for route and AAA verification plus I need to double check the draft route card. It stands at 207km although Autoroute suggest 201km. 

My slight concerns are over the number of controls but I see very few ways around this when making the route feasible. 

For anyone familiar with the concept of a permanent, see: 

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/perms/blogperm.php


----------

